# Neuling ist Ratlos -> Welche Bekleidung im Herbst/ Winter?!



## Shorty1984 (15. September 2012)

Hallo Liebe MTB´ler!

Ich bin ganz neu auf dem Gebiet des MTB. Habe mir gestern mein erstes  "Vernünftiges" Bike gekauft und bin soweit sehr glücklich (Ghost ASX  5100 rot/weiß/schwarz)! Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach der passenden  Kleidung. 
Ich möchte Anmerken das ich gerne auch im Herbst/ Winter so lange und  oft es geht weiterhin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren möchte (aber auch  Trails fahren). 
Daher suche ich unter anderem eine lange Hose die man mal richtig  zusauen kann (im Gelände), unter der man mal auch was drunter ziehen  kann und nicht gleich zu "overdresst" oder "cool" wirkt. In erster Linie  gehts um Funktion.
Ich habe unter anderem eine Hose gefunden die mir gefällt aber ich habe  kein Plan wie es sich mit so einer "downhill Hose" im MTB fahren lässt.  Kann mir vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen? Wirkt es sehr "overdresst"  wenn man sowas anzieht? Irgendwie sollte es optisch schon zu meinem bike  passen 

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/artikel/Fox_180_Fahrerhose_Giant-Red_2013/33241-37-;34;37.html


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fox-Downhill-Hose-Race-Pants/dp/B0041P6DGK/ref=sr_1_97?ie=UTF8&qid=1347709255&sr=8-97"]FOX 180 Checked Out Pant green: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]


Ich möchte schon ordentliche gute und natürlich auch optisch  gutaussehende Kleidung, möchte aber nicht wie ein "Möchtegern-Profi"  wirken, denn ich bin wie schon angesprochen totaler Neuling. 

Zudem suche ich noch eine sehr gute Vernünftige Regen/Windjacke zum Biken beim schlechten Wetter / Kälte. 


Wenn mir natürlich noch jemand Hilfreiche Tipps zum Thema Handschuhe und Trikot geben kann nehme ich die natürlich gerne an 


Noch eine letzte Frage am Rande, sind als Anfänger "Klickpedale"  sinnvoll?! Meine Fahrkünste halten wich wirklich noch arg in Grenzen 

Viele Grüße Tobi


----------



## vfb1986 (15. September 2012)

Hallo,
Dein Budget fÃ¼r die Kleidung wÃ¤re noch interessant. Du kannst zwischen 50 und 300â¬ fÃ¼r ne regenjacke oder Hose ausgeben...
Ich habe mir 2010/2011 gunstige Klamotten gekauft und letztes Jahr, also Winter 2011/2012 auch mal fÃ¼r Gore Geld ausgegeben und bin mit den Klamotten und Handschuhen bis -20 grad Gefahren und bin ein sehr kÃ¤lteempfindlich, vor allem FÃ¼Ãe und HÃ¤nde.
Da sind fÃ¼r Schuhe, Handschuhe, unterwÃ¤sche schnell 1000â¬ zusammengekommen - meine Freundin hat gemeint ich habe einen Knall, bin aber auch bei 20cm Schnee und -15 grad zur Arbeit Gefahren!
Daher die frage nach Budget um etwas empfehlen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Nur kurz zu den Klickpedalen:
Habe selbst auch erst vor 3-4 Jahren angefangen und fahre seit der 1.minute mit klicki...natÃ¼rlich auf anspruchsvollen trails mal mit erhÃ¶htem Puls und "puuh, GlÃ¼ck gehabt", aber ich fÃ¼hle mich total wohl mit klickis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (15. September 2012)

Die Suchfunktion hilft dir weiter. Dazu gibt es schon einiges. Ich würde mir keine Downhill Hose für deinen Einsatzbereich holen. Eine normale "Touren-Hose" z.b. von Löffler, Gore, Craft usw. je nach belieben eng oder locker aber mit Polster. Regenjacke muss keine Radjacke sein. Jede Outdoor Jacke tuts auch. Sollte aber hinten lang genug sein. Ich bevorzuge Gore Tex Pro/Active Shell. Trikots das gleiche wie mit Hosen. Thema Klickpedale: Reine Geschmackssache. Ich mag es für Touren gerne, wenns heftiger wird nicht. Handschuhe einfach anprobieren. Winterhandschuhe sind ein leidiges Thema...
Für den Winter würde ich mir noch gute Beleuchtung besorgen.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## Shorty1984 (15. September 2012)

Hallo! 

Vielen Dank schon mal fÃ¼r deine schnelle Antwort. 
Naja Preislich habe ich mich da nicht so festgelegt, da ich weiÃ das manchmal was gutes "teuer" ist. Ich bin bereit etwas mehr auszugeben. Ich denke das ich mir ne Maximalgrenze von 250 Euro setze (fÃ¼r zb eine Jacke - nicht als Gesamtbudget) - je gÃ¼nstiger desto besser natÃ¼rlich 
Wenn natÃ¼rlich "gute" Sachen teuerer sind, naja dann muss ich evt mein Budget noch etwas nach oben schieben 

Danke fÃ¼r die Infos zu den "klickis" Ich bin auch stark am Ã¼berlegen, sollen ja was lÃ¤ngere Fahrten und AufwÃ¤rtsfahrten angeht sehr gut/ hilfreich sein.

GruÃ Tobi

â¬dit @flametop
Ja die gute alte SuFu... ja nutze tue ich die natÃ¼rlich nur leider wÃ¼hlt man sich da durch extrem viel MÃ¼ll durch  
Aber bin auch gerade noch dabei mich durchzuwÃ¼hlen 
Mit der Regenjacke gebe ich dir eigentlich recht, nur ich bin wie "vfb1986" ebenfalls sehr anfÃ¤llig bei kÃ¤lte und nÃ¤sse und werde leider extrem schnell krank.
Daher sollte es schon was "anstÃ¤ndiges" sein was auch wirklich sinnvoll schÃ¼tzt. 
Aber ich merke schon das es zu dem Thema wohl einige AnsÃ¤tze gibt.


----------



## flametop (15. September 2012)

Im Winter besonders wichtig ist mmn auch gute Funktionsunterwäsche. Je nach Temperaturbereich lang/kurzärmelig und dann entsprechend viele Schichten darüber. Jede Schicht sollte dabei aus Funktionsmaterialien bestehen. z.B. Unterhemd entweder kurz und/oder lang, darüber Trikot kurz und/oder lang und darüber Softshelljacke. Das langt mir eigentlich immer. Regenjacke und Regenhose nur bei bedarf, da diese deutlich weniger atmungsaktiv sind. Und anfangs lieber etwas frieren um während der Fahrt nicht zu sehr ins schwitzen zu kommen. Bei langen Touren können wechsel Shirts auch von Vorteil sein.


----------



## vfb1986 (15. September 2012)

Das ist doch schon einmal eine vernünftige Basis.
Ich kann nur sagen, was bei mir funktionier.
Unterwäsche:
Craft warm - kein windstopper Unterhemd, da schwitze ich mich tot. Windstopper in der Unterhose ja.mfur etwas wärmere Tage kurze Boxer, sonst lange Unterhose - fast das wichtigste Teil 
Beiden Socken musste ich feststellen, dass teuer nicht zwingend gut ist. Xsocks zb kann ich nicht empfehlen, die sind mir zu dünn. Hier habe ich welche vom Aldi, die reichen aus.

Schuhe:
Lake Mxz 302 - extrem teuer, aber auch extrem warm! Kann ich mit kalten Füßen nur empfehlen. Als günstige Alternative Empfehle ihnen shimano Sh-mw 81 mit isolierenden Sohlen und Überschuhen auch bis -10 grad für mich fahrbar. Generell würde ich wärmende Überschuhe empfehlen, die halten extrem warm, da kann man schon eher die 100 Aufpreis zum teueren lake sparen.

Hosen:
Hier habe ich neben den langen Unterhosen 2 Varianten. Eine regenhose Gore Alp-x, die ich mit einer langen Unterhose bis max -8/9 grad fahren kann. Wenns kälter wird, ziehe ich die Gore Phantom drunter. Die kann man auch ohne lange Unterhose bis 0/-5 grad fahren. 

Jacke/Trikot:
Hier ziehe ich immer ein kurz/ oder langarm Unterhemd an, das ist die halbe Miete. Drüber ein langarm Trikot wie Gore Bike wear Ozon, dass geht dann bis Gefrierpunkt ziemlich gut. Drunter ziehe ich eine Jacke übers kurzarm Unterhemd Eine Gore path Jacke. So gehts bis Tiefe Minusgrade, im ernstfall eben ein langarm Unterhemd.

Handschuhe:
Schön groß, mmn helfen unterziehhandschuhe nichts. Hier gibts keine richtige Empfehlung, habe Gore wear Cross und einen roeckl. 

Dann noch eine Kappe unter den Helm und einen buff für den Hals und schon biste perfekt gerüstet.

Allgemein friere ich an Ohren, Händen, Füße stark, schwitze eher an Rücken, Armen. Daher muss zb das Trikot und Unterhemd hinten luftdurchlässig sein und ziehe fast ausschließlich kurze Unterhemden an.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen.
Timo


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. September 2012)

Würde dir als Anfänger von Klickies unbedingt abraten... später ist es wohl Geschmackssache.

Regenjacke kann ich von VAUDE empfehlen, hab ich kürzlich eine gekauft und die ist sogar fürn Winter geeignet weil sie nicht so kalt ist und genug Zeug drunter passt.

Füße und Hände werden bei Kälte zum problem, Zeitungspapier in den Schuhen können aber helfen ^^


----------

